#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  Why do people think Drupal is better than WordPress for Scalability?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

There is always too much confusion while choosing the best CMS in the market.
Some people prefer Drupal over WordPress for Scalaility.


Why Drupal is better than WordPress For Scalability?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> There is always too much confusion while choosing the best CMS in the market.
> Some people prefer Drupal over WordPress for Scalaility.
> 
> 
> Why Drupal is better than WordPress For Scalability?


The scalability of Drupal comes from a number of factors: modularity, established development best practices, and support for a wide range of technologies.

----------

